# Turners Cube



## Millmore S Steel (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to share a few pics of my take on a turners cube, I call it a Millers Cube LOL!
I started with a 4" cube just over 5lbs of 6061 T6 and ended up with a 3.4 oz part, all of the points of contact between each feature is .020.
I made 4 of them and spent 136 hrs.

Enjoy!!


----------



## jcp (Mar 3, 2022)

WOW!! Most impressive!


----------



## Millmore S Steel (Mar 3, 2022)

Millmore S Steel said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to share a few pics of my take on a turners cube, I call it a Millers Cube LOL!
> I started with a 4" cube just over 5lbs of 6061 T6 and ended up with a 3.4 oz part, all of the points of contact between each feature is .020.
> I made 4 of them and spent 136 hrs.
> 
> Enjoy!!


I have attached the solid model if anyone would like to have it.


----------



## Millmore S Steel (Mar 3, 2022)

jcp said:


> WOW!! Most impressive!


Thank you...


----------



## main_cogg (Mar 3, 2022)

I wouldn't know where to begin....


----------



## savarin (Mar 3, 2022)

That is truly outstanding work.
I havnt made one but know how its done.
I wouldnt know where to even think about starting your version.
Fantastic version.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 3, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## stevezero (Mar 18, 2022)

Wow!!!  maybe one day..

awesome work


----------

